# are we there yet?



## scotsy (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello to everyone on the forum

After a few weeks of head scratching we finally bought our 1st motorhome at the weekend 

We are Ian (54) and Margaret (52) with our dog Bailey, a CKC spaniel.

We ended up borrowing more then we first envisaged after finding a really nice 2000 model Hymer B584 that is in lovely condition and with the layout we required.

I actually 'camped' in it (with the dog) on saturday night on my own driveway to find out how everything worked (supposedly) but ended up watching a film i had stored on my laptop

On sunday we went shopping for lots of bits and pieces but i'm sure we will have forgotten umpteen things when we finally do our first proper weekend away in the MH

Due to my wifes work rotas we will probably only get away every 2nd weekend starting on the 20th/21st march so wish us luck!!!

We are considering joining you all at the meet at hayfield on its opening weekend in early April, we will be the ones keeping you entertained with our 'comedy sketch' as we practice 'setting-up' the MH

Any tips will be welcome (i've already done a 'checklist' for when leaving)

Ian


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Welcome*

welcome Scotsy
Hope you can make hayfield
we have an entertaining lot going 
so we will add you to the list
remember no EHU onsite

weez
Tony


----------



## ajs (Mar 9, 2009)

.

 hiya potsy... you sound like me 12 month in.... still scratchin about making a mess of everything 

 regards
aj


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome Scotsy, motorhoming at what ever level you choose is a fantastic way of relaxing, spending time, seeing new places and meeting new people. You will love it...


----------



## TWS (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome, Ive only had my M/H since the end of last year, its great fun, hope you enjoy it as much as we do.

Tom


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi scotsy,
welcome to the site, and enjoy your new Motorhome. Lots of info on here for you, and don't worry about setting up on site, any problems at all just ask the friendly people around you, we have all been there and got the T shirts. 

(Another fellow Lancastrian in the fold.) Maybe see you at Hayfield?

Happy Camping


----------



## scotsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi scotsy,
> welcome to the site, and enjoy your new Motorhome. Lots of info on here for you, and don't worry about setting up on site, any problems at all just ask the friendly people around you, we have all been there and got the T shirts.
> 
> (Another fellow Lancastrian in the fold.) Maybe see you at Hayfield?
> ...




We will be there as long as we can get in when the site opens


----------



## lenny (Mar 22, 2009)

scotsy said:


> We will be there as long as we can get in when the site opens



Dont worry Scotsy, you,ll get in ok, looking forward to meeting you on what should be a fun weekend


----------



## scotsy (Mar 22, 2009)

forgot to link to my 1st timer report here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=5465


----------

